# billet aluminum



## Diolmi

Which is the meaning (in Spanish) of "billet" in:_ROTARY FORGED billet aluminum._
I read it in a web page when I wanted to buy online a wheel.

Sincerly I have not idea for the translation, maybe it could be: aluminio forjado... and something more.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diolmi

Oye, creo que no te entendí bien, yo pensé que espejo de aluminio era como una lámina pero leyendo lo siguiente, entiendo como que es un lingote.

_"Read on to follow Center Line's patented manufacturing process and watch this solid 6061 aluminum billet be transformed into this striking one-piece rotary forged wheel. The following process takes place entirely at our factory in Santa Fe Springs, California."_


----------



## Cubanboy

*Sí, tienes razón en este caso es un *_aluminum billet (_*'lingote de aluminio'), pero en tu pregunta lo pusiste así: billet aluminum, y en este último caso le dicen aluminio al espejo o aluminio 'espejo' porque lo llevan al brillo del metal, como si fuera un espejo.

Espero haber aclarado tu duda. Suerte y saludos.*


----------



## Diolmi

¡¡Sí, muchas gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## eurodan

El aluminio rimario es vendido siempre en lingotes como casi todos los metales, ahora bien, hay distintos tipos de lingotes de aluminio, los lingotes como tal  (ingots), los lingotes tipo paila (sows), los lingotes cilíndricos (billets), etc.

Luego un billet es un lingote cilíndrico de aluminio, es fundido de esa manera para usarlo para en varios procesos incluida la extrusión, es decir. para hacer laminado de aluminio (como el de las puertas o ventanas, chapas alargadas, etc.).

Con respecto a _"Read on to follow Center Line's patented manufacturing process and watch this solid 6061 aluminum billet be transformed into this striking one-piece rotary forged wheel. The following process takes place entirely at our factory in Santa Fe Springs, California."

Te están explicando cómo ellos  transforman el billet 6061 (6061 es una nomenclatura que especifica el porcentaje de elementos en la aleación) hasta convertirlo en el producto final._


----------



## Jim986

Gracias, eurodan (y con retraso: bienvenido al foro), esto es lo que yo llamo una explicación. Muy bien.

Hablando de un mater¡al para rodamientos, en el texto en inglés pone que "... available as finished machined bearings or in billet form". Aquí, ¿podría poner "...en forma de lingote cilíndrico", sin equivocarme? ¿Es necesariamente cilíndrico si se le aplica el término "billet"? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## eurodan

En lo que se refiere al aluminio, en español hay dos tendencias, a) los que dicen simplemente billet, b) los que dicen cilindros para extrusión.

Ahora bien, para otros metales existen billets con base cuadrangular, hexagonal, etc., con esto te explico que no necesariamente un billet es de base circular o un cilindro.


----------



## Jim986

Vale, gracias. Creo que en este caso pondré "en forma de lingote (billet)" y no especificar la forma ya que no viene especificado en el original.


----------



## etbmetal

Estimados:

A ver, el nombre billet o billets (plural) se ocupa en metalurgia, para referirse a un masa de metal producida por una coladora continua, lo que significa que es un producto de colada, pero es absolutamente distinto a un lingote convencional, los cuales son producidos por coladas batch (de lote, o sea colada una a una, método tradicional).
En general en el ambito metalúrgico-mecánico, todo el mundo entiende por billets, pero de darle una traducción, sería algo así como, "cilindro de colada" o "producto de colada continua" ( la forma depende de la coquilla de la coladora).

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Jim986

Gracias etbmetal, y bienvenido al foro. Por cierto, ¿de donde es el Shileno? ¿De Shile?


----------



## EL COMANDANTE

Todas las respuestas técnicas estan muy bien para mí, solo deseo agregar que me parece que se debiera dar por hecho que el acabado o terminado de las piezas es muy terso, lo cual en México nombramos como "pulido" y en general su apreciación visual y al tacto los hace muy agradables por ejemplo los rines y las perillas para abrir/cerrar ventanas tipo persiana o bien los botones para sintonizar la radio. Desde México, D. F. Saludos respetuosos para todos.


----------

